# South Bends new high mount lighted switch throw



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Saw these at the ECLSTS and just ordered 4 of the lighted and 2 of the unlit targets can't wait to see how they will look on the layout. Jack
http://sbsignal.com/Large_Scale.html


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to know how they stand up to the outside environment. Do you have to take them inside after each use?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have some of the 3 colored signals that have been outdoors for about 3 years. Still working and holding up fine. I do take a little extra care when I first get them and seal all areas with clear silicone to prevent moisture from getting into the unit.

The only item I have had issues with using out doors is the grade crossing signals with arms. Apparently these units are not uv resistant and have disintegrated. When they worked they where neat to watch.. These I would recommend not installing out doors. Later RJD


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's a quote from their site 

"For inside or outside use. It is recommended that signals be unplugged and brought inside when the operating session in done."


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a few of there signals and am completely happy with them.

Boo


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I have 14 of their 103 PRR signals and they have been outside for over 4 years with no problems. Just saw them last week after being under a xmas snow that did not want to go away. zero degree temps and under snow and all worked fine when I fired up the layout last week. The only thing I do is cover them with 16oz plastic soda bottles after each session. I have 2 of the cantilever signals, those I put a plug on the leads and put a metal plate 2"x 6" under the track sticking out and glue a magnet on the bottom of the bridge. These I remove after each session. All work great. Jack


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, not to be negative, but they are ok for outdoor use if you take them back inside or cover them.

Sounds like they are not made to withstand the elements, but it's good that the manufacturer basically warns you up front (take out of outside and back inside)

Nice looking stuff, the plastic for the crossing gates apparently had no UV protection, it's tough on white plastic... that's why most plastic for outdoors is black or a dark color... the UV rays cannot penetrate the darker colors and only slough off the outside layers.

Greg


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I had one or two the bottle covers blew off and then got snowed under for 3 months and they still functioned perfect. You can connect them together like I have with just a single 24ga which I put under the track. So they hold the red signal till you pass the next one and then time caution to clear. Really cool and easy set up. I had the z-stuff signals and sold them all. The heads were scaled for 1/18th way to large with 5mm leds made them look like 2' lens, they say they are 1/24, no way . Way out of scale and the IR detectors were all ways being effected by the sun. Service was hard to get also. For some reason south bends are not effected and I sent one back for a bad led and had it back in a week for no charge. These are basically metal, brass and should hold up well. They are the same price as Ozarks which are white metal and bend easy, always have to straighten the mast after the winter and had to make new levers out of brass for some of them. Looking forward to these. Jack


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

The last couple of lines were about the switch stands. Jacks


----------

